# What Color is My Rat?



## SilvulenJordan (Feb 13, 2017)

His name is Mozes and I was just wondering if he is black or chocolate, and if he is silvered or not. Also, is he a variberk or??? Much appreciated.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

He looks black


----------



## SilvulenJordan (Feb 13, 2017)

I asked a lot of questions lol oops and thanks


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

He looks like plain old back to me.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Black Berk

I always heard of variberk having headspots or something like that.

But he probably does have enough splashing on the sides that you could consider him a variberk...


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd say black, and he does look a bit like varibeck. I don't think he is silvered, however.


----------



## SilvulenJordan (Feb 13, 2017)

Here are some more aerial views. Thank you guys for responding!!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Hard to say, he doesn't look very varigated to me. I have a variberk.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm going to say black berkshire.


----------



## SilvulenJordan (Feb 13, 2017)

The common response is that I have a black berkshire. Thank you guys!!!


----------

